# I'm going to begin an inventory of my



## abax (Jul 16, 2012)

greenhouse and I'd like to do some background on my
Paph's parentage if the crosses aren't already on the tag.
Is there a relatively easy way to do this...some reference
source available on the net? I have about 30 Paphs. and
I don't want to spend a huge amount of time to do it.


----------



## physiognomy (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the RHS site when looking up Paph. hybrids...

http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2012)

post the names here and we can do it for you...


----------



## eaborne (Jul 16, 2012)

The RHS site is great for that.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have the registered name,why bother?I could understand if it was the other way around.


----------



## abax (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for the offers and I will try the RHS site too.

Why bother? Well, I think it might help with my ability to grow and bloom Paphs. if I know a bit more about their genetic composition and where they originate and under
what conditions. Just curious as well. Learning how to
properly grow Paphs. seems to me to be an ongoing process and I've got lots to learn! Slippertalk has already
been a great educational tool.


----------

